# Rossinian septuor sing by 1 singer!



## orfeo77 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello there. 
I'm just listening this piece of Rossini's L'Italiana in Algeri, sing by one "contertenor" (?)
What do you think ?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I think it's very good as long as it is taken as an amusing experiment (which it should be).

It sounds a little strange and that is because when people sing in ensemble the ear adjusts the tone to blend with the other voices. This is a natural effect which can't be replicated when one singer records a number of tracks and is singing blind as it were. That doesn't discount the worth of the video, but that's partly why it doesn't quite have the same blend as a number of good singers singing an ensemble _together_.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

That piece was my favorite part of the _Metropolitan Opera Centennial Gala_. I though the ensemble was hilarious with the various voice registers so well used, with the onomatopoeic sounds resounding beautifully.






I do not mean to denigrate the countertenor's achievement!


----------

